# Holstering/CC



## jcthomasva (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm applying for my CC permit, can anyone recommend the best way to holster a .380? I've considered a shoulder holster, because it would seem more comfortable, but it appears less concealable. I'm not a big person, so it may be a little tricky. Thanks.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've done IWB and ankle. Neither is great. IWB with mine (not the CC version) is extremely painful when it hits you in the ribs. Ankle... well, I've managed to knock off my rear sight and ankle isn't very practicle most of the time anyway. I've heard pocket carry is decent for it, and the few times I've done it it wasn't bad.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

A lot will depend on the way you dress???
If you are a suit and tie a shoulder harness or SOB holster could work well. I wear a leather vest constantly and I hip carry in a hi ride holster that keeps it tight to me and the vest alone hides it well. If you do the shorts and hawaiian shirt thing ..........yer on yer own:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> If you do the shorts and hawaiian shirt thing ..........yer on yer own:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


But we want pictures. LOL!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2007)

My main cc is a Taurus 745. I use a High Noon Split Decision because it allows me to wear jeans and a t-shirt or any shirt for that matter. It is a "tuckable" holster.

If I know I will be wearing some type of outer garmet all day, I carry my Bersa 380 in a very fine holster made by UBG. You can see it here.

I tried a couple of shoulder holsters but for me they were a little cumbursome and slow to draw.

Good luck!


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

jc,
What works best for someone else may not work well for you. Your best bet is to try a couple of different methods with it. Also remember that the best holster in the world is about worthless with a cheap belt (and a cheap holster can be made to work better with a decent belt)


----------



## Dstiebs (Jan 13, 2007)

I carry a BT45UCSS in a Uncle mikes Shoulder Holster in the cold months when I know I don't have to take off my jacket. I carry a BT380CCNK in one of Nate's Pocket Holster. Don't even know I am carrying it. I also carry a BT380DT in the Split Decision but have a spare tire and sometimes it rubs me the wrong way. I think the Pocket Holster is the most comfortable with the shoulder rig second. I have a Vega Holster for the BT45UC I don't think the concealability is very good. Nice leather Holster but I don't feel right carrying with it. It is good to have a choice of Holsters.:smt1099


----------



## Specs (Feb 5, 2007)

*Concealed carry*

I carry my T380CC in a #4 Uncle Mike's pocket holster either front orrear right side and it is invisible depending on how deep the back pockey is. I also have a belt pouch that looks a little like a PDA and the gun is also invisible there.

Specs


----------



## scurtis_34471 (Mar 8, 2007)

Right now, mine is in a Galco Pocket Protector holster in the pocket of my khakis. I also have a Fobus paddle holster that is good for the range, but rides a little low for easy concealment. My next holster will be a CrossBreed IWB.


----------

